
Diversity quotas suck. Here's why. - leeny
http://blog.alinelerner.com/diversity-quotas-suck-heres-why/
======
emsy
> Instead of trying to manage outcomes by focusing on quotas, we should target
> root causes and create the kind of hiring process that will, by virtue of
> being fair and inclusive, bring about the diversity outcomes we want.

Basically Damore's argument without the scientific language and I'd argue much
nicer formulated. However, the biggest factor why her argument won't incite an
internet rage mob is because she's not a white dude (To be clear, I criticize
our infantile outrage culture, not her argument, which is spot on).

------
dpkrjb
I loved her honesty in admitting that she will probably never have an idea of
whether her gender played a role in her admission to MIT. I was not however
expecting the hard sales pitch at the end which felt like an improper way to
end a relatively interesting train of thought. Maybe that's why the bulk of
the post lacking specific answers to the proposed problems.

~~~
leeny
I guess a more general way of putting it would be that I believe in redefining
credentialing in tech to be more efficient/meritocratic in parallel with
giving broader access to education.

